# ppm safe level!



## Rabbit229 (19 Aug 2015)

What's the ppm range my planted tank should be in. At the moment it's only
100ppm
Ec 0.2

What should it be in' or should I say what's a healthy ppm for the plants and fish.

I almost forgot to mention that I'm dosing salts


----------



## ian_m (19 Aug 2015)

ppm of what ?


----------



## Rabbit229 (19 Aug 2015)

Parts per million of dissolved salts


----------



## ian_m (19 Aug 2015)

ppm is largely irrelevant and means nothing unless you are keeping some of the less hardy shrimp. Anything from 0ppm to 1000-2000ppm will be fine.


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Aug 2015)

Do you mean DTS?


----------



## ian_m (20 Aug 2015)

Yes. Remember to self, don't post from phone....use PC and read the question....


----------

